# Lowrider Expressions



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2005)

give us a call we can hook you up , single/double/triple twist parts , chrome/gold , wheels 144s  72s fans twisted , also bikes/frames , murals , and more... our bikes are custom made to order for more info you can contact us at (619)587-2950
ALSO CHECK OUT THE LOWRIDER BYCYCLE EDITION DVD , it shows lots of nice bikes and plays good old school jams , avaiable for $15 plus s/h


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AND WHOLESALE PRICES


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 8 2008, 04:20 AM~10118966
> *PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


 or website


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 8 2008, 03:21 AM~10118974
> *or website
> *


WTF YOU DOING UP THIS LATE.....

YOU REALLY GOT SOME TIME!!!! :cheesy: 

GOOD CHATIN WITH YA TODAY! :biggrin:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 8 2008, 04:54 AM~10119109
> *WTF YOU DOING UP THIS LATE.....
> 
> YOU REALLY GOT SOME TIME!!!! :cheesy:
> ...


 you know it man :biggrin: ............I had to go back to the store I was gonna pull an all nighter but my Eyes got to heavy


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 8 2008, 04:01 AM~10119124
> *you know it man :biggrin: ............I had to go back to the store I was gonna pull an all nighter but my Eyes got to heavy
> *


TAKE A NAP! THATS HOW IT GOES DOWN! A POWER NAP!

FUCK IT... ITS THE WEEKEND ENJOY YOUR FAM! :biggrin:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 8 2008, 05:05 AM~10119135
> *TAKE A NAP! THATS HOW IT GOES DOWN!  A POWER NAP!
> 
> FUCK IT... ITS THE WEEKEND ENJOY YOUR FAM! :biggrin:
> *


 Will do ...........And you the same


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 8 2008, 04:07 AM~10119144
> *Will do ...........And you the same
> *


I HAVE BEEN CADILLAC-N FOR TWO WEEKS...I GOT TO FINISH JAUNS SHIT THIS WEEKEND  

THEN OFF TO HOUSTON! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 8 2008, 03:10 AM~10119154
> *I HAVE BEEN CADILLAC-N FOR TWO WEEKS...I GOT TO FINISH JAUNS SHIT THIS WEEKEND
> 
> THEN OFF TO HOUSTON! :cheesy:
> *


Turn that frown upside down  .


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2008, 11:12 AM~10120050
> *Turn that frown upside down  .
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 8 2008, 04:15 AM~10118939
> *give us a call we can hook you up , single/double/triple twist parts , chrome/gold , wheels 144s  72s fans twisted , also bikes/frames , murals , and more... our bikes are custom made to order for more info you can contact us at (619)587-2950
> ALSO CHECK OUT THE LOWRIDER BYCYCLE EDITION DVD , it shows lots of nice bikes and plays good old school jams , avaiable for $15 plus s/h
> *


Arent those the fools that bought Mega Lowrider?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 8 2008, 02:15 AM~10118939
> *give us a call we can hook you up , single/double/triple twist parts , chrome/gold , wheels 144s  72s fans twisted , also bikes/frames , murals , and more... our bikes are custom made to order for more info you can contact us at (619)587-2950
> ALSO CHECK OUT THE LOWRIDER BYCYCLE EDITION DVD , it shows lots of nice bikes and plays good old school jams , avaiable for $15 plus s/h
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 8 2008, 02:15 AM~10118939
> *give us a call we can hook you up , single/double/triple twist parts , chrome/gold , wheels 144s  72s fans twisted , also bikes/frames , murals , and more... our bikes are custom made to order for more info you can contact us at (619)587-2950
> ALSO CHECK OUT THE LOWRIDER BYCYCLE EDITION DVD , it shows lots of nice bikes and plays good old school jams , avaiable for $15 plus s/h
> *


 :uh: WHAT ARE YOU DOING IN HERE TRYING TO MAKE A SALE WHEN YOU STILL OWE ME 400 DOLLARS FOR PARTS. YOU CHANGE YOUR NUMBER EVERYTIME PRESURE GETS TO YOU. IT HAS BEEN OVER A YEAR AND STILL HAVENT GOT MY PACKAGE YOU SAID YOU SHIPPED. YOU ARE ALL BULL. EVERYTIME YOU POST ON HERE YOU WILL GET A NEGATIVE REPLY FROM ME. PS GIVE ME MY MONEY OR MY PARTS :angry:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Mar 8 2008, 01:40 PM~10120490
> *:uh: WHAT ARE YOU DOING IN HERE TRYING TO MAKE A SALE WHEN YOU STILL OWE ME 400 DOLLARS FOR PARTS. YOU CHANGE YOUR NUMBER EVERYTIME PRESURE GETS TO YOU. IT HAS BEEN OVER A YEAR AND STILL HAVENT GOT MY PACKAGE YOU SAID YOU SHIPPED. YOU ARE ALL BULL. EVERYTIME YOU POST ON HERE YOU WILL GET A NEGATIVE REPLY FROM ME.  PS GIVE ME MY MONEY OR MY PARTS :angry:
> *


So they are the clowns at the old Mega Lowrider(which i see web-site no longer works) then i take it :uh:


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 8 2008, 11:37 AM~10120471
> *Arent those the fools that bought Mega Lowrider?
> *


SIMON DONT BUY FROM THEM. THEY OWE ME 400 IN PARTS FOR THE PAST YEAR. NO RESPONCE OR NEVER RETURNS PHONE CALLS :thumbsdown:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

oh shit i did not know it was MEGA i seen they took down the site :uh: i only have one thangs to say

*BANNED THIS FOOL AND DELETE THIS TOPIC*


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Mar 8 2008, 01:42 PM~10120507
> *SIMON DONT BUY FROM THEM. THEY OWE ME 400 IN PARTS FOR THE PAST YEAR. NO RESPONCE OR NEVER RETURNS PHONE CALLS :thumbsdown:
> *


Dont worry i wouldnt buy from them after all the crap i heard bout 'em


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 8 2008, 01:43 PM~10120513
> *oh shit i did  not know it was MEGA i seen they took down the site  :uh:  i only have one thangs to say
> 
> BANNED THIS FOOL AND DELETE THIS TOPIC
> *


Damn right big D lets show them we are tired of fake ass fools trying to steal our hard earned loot


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

x1000


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Mar 8 2008, 11:43 AM~10120513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep we need to stand up and say FUCK THESE PEOPLE THAT STEAL OUR MONEY


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dont delet the topic. but ban them. let people see who they are and what they have done.


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2008, 11:50 AM~10120558
> *dont delet the topic. but ban them. let people see who they are and what they have done.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

SORRY LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS YOU DID THE WRONG BULL. IM GOING TO MAKE IT MY BUISSINES TO MAKE SURE YOU ONLY SELL PARTS TO YOUR LITTLE FRIENDS :guns:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Mar 8 2008, 11:56 AM~10120597
> *SORRY LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS YOU DID THE WRONG BULL. IM GOING TO MAKE IT MY BUISSINES TO MAKE SURE YOU ONLY SELL PARTS TO YOUR LITTLE FRIENDS :guns:
> *


hey you get my pm i need your e-mail so i can send you these pics i need to know what you think


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 8 2008, 11:58 AM~10120608
> *hey you get my pm i need your e-mail so i can send you these pics i need to know what you think
> *


pm back


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

For the people who want to order parts. 

Trusted seller of lowrider bicycl parts. 
 
Thee Artistics Approved


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2008, 12:04 PM~10120635
> *For the people who want to order parts.
> 
> Trusted seller of lowrider bicycl parts.
> ...


or


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Mar 8 2008, 12:02 PM~10120626
> *pm back
> *


let me know what you think bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 8 2008, 12:08 PM~10120657
> *or
> *


nice but Im talking about reg parts :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2008, 12:10 PM~10120668
> *nice but Im talking about reg parts :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 8 2008, 01:15 AM~10118939
> *give us a call we can hook you up , single/double/triple twist parts , chrome/gold , wheels 144s  72s fans twisted , also bikes/frames , murals , and more... our bikes are custom made to order for more info you can contact us at (619)587-2950
> ALSO CHECK OUT THE LOWRIDER BYCYCLE EDITION DVD , it shows lots of nice bikes and plays good old school jams , avaiable for $15 plus s/h
> *


WHATS UP EXPRESSIONS!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Mar 8 2008, 10:40 AM~10120490
> *:uh: WHAT ARE YOU DOING IN HERE TRYING TO MAKE A SALE WHEN YOU STILL OWE ME 400 DOLLARS FOR PARTS. YOU CHANGE YOUR NUMBER EVERYTIME PRESURE GETS TO YOU. IT HAS BEEN OVER A YEAR AND STILL HAVENT GOT MY PACKAGE YOU SAID YOU SHIPPED. YOU ARE ALL BULL. EVERYTIME YOU POST ON HERE YOU WILL GET A NEGATIVE REPLY FROM ME.  PS GIVE ME MY MONEY OR MY PARTS :angry:
> *


DAM 400 THATS A FUCKLOAD


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 8 2008, 01:34 PM~10121182
> *DAM 400 THATS A FUCKLOAD
> *


lowrider expressions PELA


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 8 2008, 01:34 PM~10121182
> *DAM 400 THATS A FUCKLOAD
> *


yep FTP :angry:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Mar 8 2008, 12:56 PM~10120597
> *SORRY LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS YOU DID THE WRONG BULL. IM GOING TO MAKE IT MY BUISSINES TO MAKE SURE YOU ONLY SELL PARTS TO YOUR LITTLE FRIENDS :guns:
> *


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Mar 8 2008, 01:10 PM~10121463
> *lowrider expressions PELA
> *


 :0


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

I KNOW WHAT I SAY ABOUT THIS BUISS IS HARSH BUT THATS HOW THEY DID ME


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Mar 9 2008, 10:42 PM~10130625
> *I KNOW WHAT I SAY ABOUT THIS BUISS IS HARSH BUT THATS HOW THEY DID ME
> *


i repeat FTP :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

FUCK THOSE PUTOS!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Mar 10 2008, 12:40 AM~10131544
> *FUCK THOSE PUTOS!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

that sucks they ended uo that way thats were i used to git all my parts befor they turned for the worse


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2005)

whats up everybody from mega...first id like to say dispensa for all the bad news...there is alittle more to the story before everybody listens to beto bomb....we did start off mega through our shop before we found out that beto had already ordered a frame...that problem carryed on to us and we still offerd him parts at our cost...at the same time we ran into alittle bad luck with our personal life and with our helpers...unfortunately everything did turn for the worst... we decided to put the site on hold for alittle until we resolve everything....we will be setting it up to offer more variety and better prices...there will be videos,hard to find oldies,old school ,t-shirts,cultura items and much more....for now we aint doing much on some of the parts like the upholstery , for all who was a part of this topic id like to send you a sample of some music at no charge,and for beto im personaly going to hook you up as of now , i know this went bad but we had best service in our town,we will do the same for the site again...again dispensa everybody and hit me up for your free sample and catolog....


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 11 2008, 12:43 AM~10140356
> *whats up everybody from mega...first id like to say dispensa for all the bad news...there is alittle more to the story before everybody listens to beto bomb....we did start off mega through our shop before we found out that beto had already ordered a frame...that problem carryed on to us and we still offerd him parts at our cost...at the same time we ran into alittle bad luck with our personal life and with our helpers...unfortunately everything did turn for the worst... we decided to put the site on hold for alittle until we resolve everything....we will be setting it up to offer more variety and better prices...there will be videos,hard to find oldies,old school ,t-shirts,cultura items and much more....for now we aint doing much on some of the parts like the upholstery , for all who was a part of this topic id like to send you a sample of some music at no charge,and for beto im personaly going to hook you up as of now , i know this went bad but we had best service in our town,we will do the same for the site again...again dispensa everybody and hit me up for your free sample and catolog....
> *


 :uh: hook me up how. you were only gong to give me 200 worth of parts and i agreed to it and you still dindnt come through. you disconnected your number and all that crap no phone calls, nothing. you lied about my stuff being shipped and a whole lot more bull. i just want to know, if everything is ok now why didnt you return my phone calls


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2005)

everthing is just starting to get back on track for me now....you may not believe i am sorry for forgettin about you...we can start over again..so what can you use now


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2005)

for awhile things were going down hill really fast for us...we had a really bad year which distracted us from alot of things...we had losses and alittle more that i really want to put behind me...im getting back into the lowrider scene so i can get my mind off the past , i had steped out for awhile but now its time to put everything together again...i have some parts that you might be able to use and others im gonna start making again , i want to give more than 200 worth , so lets see what we can do...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HEY EXPRESSIONS POST UP SOME PICS FROM THE SHOP


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 11 2008, 01:43 AM~10140356
> *whats up everybody from mega...first id like to say dispensa for all the bad news...there is alittle more to the story before everybody listens to beto bomb....we did start off mega through our shop before we found out that beto had already ordered a frame...that problem carryed on to us and we still offerd him parts at our cost...at the same time we ran into alittle bad luck with our personal life and with our helpers...unfortunately everything did turn for the worst... we decided to put the site on hold for alittle until we resolve everything....we will be setting it up to offer more variety and better prices...there will be videos,hard to find oldies,old school ,t-shirts,cultura items and much more....for now we aint doing much on some of the parts like the upholstery , for all who was a part of this topic id like to send you a sample of some music at no charge,and for beto im personaly going to hook you up as of now , i know this went bad but we had best service in our town,we will do the same for the site again...again dispensa everybody and hit me up for your free sample and catolog....
> *


*FUCK A MUSIC SAMPLE GIVE THESE PEOPLE THERE HARD EARN MONEY BACK AND QUIT MAKING BULLSHIT EXCUSES!!!!*
:uh:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2008, 01:43 PM~10142342
> *FUCK A MUSIC SAMPLE GIVE THESE PEOPLE THERE HARD EARN MONEY BACK AND QUIT MAKING BULLSHIT EXCUSES!!!!
> :uh:
> *


I second that idea :biggrin: FFFFFF the BS, Lies, Ecuses


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2005)

what people are you talking about...one bad service that went wrong did not happen to you it happened to beto...i never saw his money...i met him after taking over the website...i still tried to help him...i dont have to explain anythig to you...no need to be hating....i talked to beto last night;;


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2005)

??????


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2005)

what people are you talking about...one bad service that went wrong did not happen to you it happened to beto...i never saw his money...i met him after taking over the website...i still tried to help him...i dont have to explain anythig to you...no need to be hating....i talked to beto last night;; so no need to worry cause i dont owe you or anyone else anything....so whats up BROWNLIFE1904 i will post up some pic of the shop...were remodeling it at this time...were putting thing together


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SICK HOMIE YOU GUYS ARE A GOOD HOOK UP IN SD :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 11 2008, 02:37 PM~10143058
> *what people are you talking about...one bad service that went wrong did not happen to you it happened to beto...i never saw his money...i met him after taking over the website...i still tried to help him...i dont have to explain anythig to you...no need to be hating....i talked to beto last night;; so no need to worry cause i dont owe you or anyone else anything....so whats up BROWNLIFE1904 i will post up some pic of the shop...were remodeling it at this time...were putting thing together
> *


THIS IS NOT THE FIRST THREAD WITH PEOPLE THAT SAID MEGELOWRIDER RIPPED THEM OFF. FUCK A MUSIC SAMPLE AND FUCK YOUR BUSINESS. I DONT GIVE A DAMN IF YOU DONT OWE ME MONEY.


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2008, 05:13 PM~10144935
> *THIS IS NOT THE FIRST THREAD WITH PEOPLE  THAT SAID MEGELOWRIDER RIPPED THEM OFF. FUCK A MUSIC SAMPLE AND FUCK YOUR BUSINESS. I DONT GIVE A DAMN IF YOU DONT OWE ME MONEY.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Dec 29 2007, 01:31 PM~9558076
> *OMG!! DONT EVEN GET ME STARTED ON THIS PUNK ASS WEBSITE!!!! IVE NEVER MADE A BONDO FRAME BEFORE BUT I GUARANTE YOU I COULD DO A BETTER JOB THEN THEY DID ON IT!!!! THE WELDS WERE FUCKIN' SLOPPY AND THEY DIDENT EVEN TAKE THE PAINT OFF THE BIKE BEFORE THEY WELDED....I GIVE THIS WEBSITE  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: I AM ALSO $400 DOWN FROM THIS FUCKIN' WEBSITE!!!!
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=382081&hl=


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slammedbikes_@Jan 15 2008, 11:39 PM~9705918
> *The new owner's name is Steve.But I think his wife runs the show, because she is the one that will promice you the world and string you along and then give you some real bullshit product. they make sure the members of their bike club get the
> primo parts to help them at the shows.Oh well, there are alot of other places to get bike parts.
> *


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

true dat


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 29 2007, 05:34 PM~9559428
> *X2  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



amb post that bullshit yo got from them


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

custom frames made of cardboard doesnt sound too legit either lol


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

they have a shop by modesto called Lowrider Expressions and i seen pics on craigslist but dont wanna buy


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2005)

for all you haters that dont know whats going on (slammed bikes too face ) cannot say nothing cause i saw him at dukes picnic, we where kickin it for a good while , i will be inviting (slammed bikes) to our bike show this year....after all puros chismes here....i thought i was on lay it low....alrato


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2005)

(brownlife619) thanks again you know we always hook it up...you can come visit our shop we will be doing events there through out the summer . .. si puedes pm me for more info....gotta use a land line to many chismes here


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 11 2008, 11:58 PM~10148070
> *for all you haters that dont know whats going on (slammed bikes too face ) cannot say nothing cause i saw him at dukes picnic, we where kickin it for  a good while , i will be inviting (slammed bikes) to our bike show this year....after all puros chismes here....i thought i was on lay it low....alrato
> *


Please elaborate on this? speak the truth and labaled a hater. It aint layitlow with out it.
Answer me this. have you ever used cardboard and weak welds on any of your "custom " frames?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

hell yeah my frame had cardboard inside, but i didn't bought it from them, i bought it on ebay of some other guy and he bought it from mega, but still it was made out of cardboard, tons of bondo and crappy welds and metalwork :uh: 

but all that changed when i slammed everything of and redid it my STRONG way


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 12 2008, 09:31 AM~10150352
> *hell yeah my frame had cardboard inside, but i didn't bought it from them, i bought it on ebay of some other guy and he bought it from mega, but still it was made out of cardboard, tons of bondo and crappy welds and metalwork  :uh:
> 
> but all that changed when i slammed everything of and redid it my STRONG way
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 11 2008, 10:05 PM~10148143
> *(brownlife1904) thanks again you know we always hook it up...you can come visit our shop we will be doing events there through out the summer . .. si puedes pm me for more info....gotta use a land line to many chismes here
> *


SIMON DOGG


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 12 2008, 01:56 PM~10152013
> *SIMON DOGG
> *


when we going to do a SD sprocket :0


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 12 2008, 12:01 PM~10152051
> *when we going to do a SD sprocket  :0
> *


That would look sick


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 12 2008, 01:01 PM~10152051
> *when we going to do a SD sprocket  :0
> *


WELL FIRST HOW OF ALL HOW MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Mar 12 2008, 01:03 PM~10152059
> *That would look sick
> *


FUCK YEAH FOO


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

HEY EVERYONE JUST WANTED TO LET YOU KNOW THAT THE OWNER OF LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS SENT ME A BOX FULL OF PARTS WORTH 420 BUCKS. HOMEBOY FELT BAD FOR WHAT THE OTHER GUY DID AND FOUND OUT IWASNT THE ONLY GUY THAT GOT SCREWD..I ALSO TOLD HIM HE HAD TO CHANGE THE WAY THEY DID THERE FRAME WORK AND HE SAID THEY HAD ALREADY DID CHANGE THWAY THEY MADE THEM. SAID HE WOULD POST PICS OF THE WORK THEY DO TO THE FRAMES. JUST THOUGHT I LET YOU KNOW


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Mar 16 2008, 04:00 PM~10181337
> *HEY EVERYONE JUST WANTED TO LET YOU KNOW THAT THE OWNER OF LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS SENT ME A BOX FULL OF PARTS WORTH 420 BUCKS. HOMEBOY FELT BAD FOR WHAT THE OTHER GUY DID AND FOUND OUT IWASNT THE ONLY GUY THAT GOT SCREWD..I ALSO TOLD HIM HE HAD TO CHANGE THE WAY THEY DID THERE FRAME WORK AND HE SAID THEY HAD ALREADY DID CHANGE THWAY THEY MADE THEM. SAID HE WOULD POST PICS OF THE WORK THEY DO TO THE FRAMES. JUST THOUGHT I LET YOU KNOW
> *


yo glad to hear that homie even if it was not his fuck up it was mega fuck up that cool in my book


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Mar 16 2008, 03:00 PM~10181337
> *HEY EVERYONE JUST WANTED TO LET YOU KNOW THAT THE OWNER OF LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS SENT ME A BOX FULL OF PARTS WORTH 420 BUCKS. HOMEBOY FELT BAD FOR WHAT THE OTHER GUY DID AND FOUND OUT IWASNT THE ONLY GUY THAT GOT SCREWD..I ALSO TOLD HIM HE HAD TO CHANGE THE WAY THEY DID THERE FRAME WORK AND HE SAID THEY HAD ALREADY DID CHANGE THWAY THEY MADE THEM. SAID HE WOULD POST PICS OF THE WORK THEY DO TO THE FRAMES. JUST THOUGHT I LET YOU KNOW
> *


    THATS TIGHT FOO


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS DID CHANGE THE WAY THEY DO BUSINESS. IT FOR THE BEST PART OF IT. :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

now we need some parts


----------

